# First Majors!



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lombardi has his first major! (I'm a little late posting and many of you already know!) BBE handled by me! under Judge Dawn Hansen in Jackson, MS.

He was 10 months old. 

Not to be outdone. His full sister, Irma, won her first major the next day!

Both pups are out of my first litter - Carter x Ruby. I absolutely LOVE these pups and feel so lucky to have hit the proverbial jackpot with my first breeding. (There is another sister I have kept, and placed intact in a home so she can contribute to the breeding program, as well).

NOTE: On either of the pups there is no hair creating the post sternum and chest. Michele has Irma's chest groomed so tight that she has to carefully scissor to not cut skin - sides and under! Lombardi is the same - there isn't 1/4 of hair on the shoulders and chest. Both pups have great body. I wanted more underjaw - but Annie's black pup (out of Mosie) seems to have that for me!

And Lombardi, when he goes, he causes people to stop and watch  My trophy boy!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! Those are some gorgeous poodles!! Congrats


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

They're both amazing, but WOW, Lombardi's stunning color....!!

--Q


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations... your poodles are soooo beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the wins. Your heart must be full!


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Both pretty pups...and nice to get those majors out of the way! Big congrats!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the look on Irma's face! Both are pretty puppies!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Tabatha!

It is a great feeling to show and finish your own dog. Lots of dedication and love.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Way to go Tabatha! I know you're just walking on air with these 2 and I'm sure it's going to be the same when you get the anniexmosie pups out there as well ;D


----------

